# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > خبر: نرم افزار ارسال گروهی ایمیل به زبان فارسی

## raminshahmoradi

نرم افزار ارسال گروهی ایمیل به زبان فارسی 
1.jpg 
2.jpg 
3.jpg 
برای دانلود برنامه روی لینک زیر کلیک نمایید 
http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...l%20Sender.rar

----------


## IranVB

سلام
نرم افزار تمیزی بود معلوم بود زحمات زیادی پشتش بوده 

سوالی داشتم، من روی دکمه "تنظیم ابعاد صفحه نمایش" داخل تب برنامه کلیک کردم و زمینه رایانه ام مطابق با برنامه پهن تر شد، اما وقتی از برنامه خارج شدم همچنان همونطور باقی مونده، چون خب این اختیار تنها باید برای استفاده در برنامه میبود و بعد از بستنش رزولوشن به حالت اولش برگرده که نشد، الآن رزولوشن رایانم خیلی شکل ناخوشایندی پیدا کرده منظورم اینه که پنجره ها، و صفحه ها کشیده شده اند، آیا راه حلی ندارین و اینکه چطور درستش کنم؟ 

البته اگه توو نسخه های بعدی اختیاری قرار میدادین تا تنظیمات قبلی صفحه نمایش برگرده خیلی بهتر میشد 

ممنونم

----------


## raminshahmoradi

سلام
از لطفتون بسیار ممنون
بله حق باشماست 

برنامه رو اصلاح کردم - لینک پست اول اصلاح شد


برای رفع مشکل شما :
بستگی به نوع ویندوزتون داره
ویندوز ایکس پی :
روی صفحه دسکتاپ کلید راست کن  و آخریگ گزینه : Propertise رو انتخاب کن بعد وارد تب Setting  بشو و تو این قسمت میتونی سایز مانیتور رو به دلخواه تنظیم کنی

در ضمن اگه خواستی میتونی با من تماس بگیری :

09183575177

موفق باشی

----------


## ali190

سلام
تو سون اجرا نمیشه
ارور میده:

----------


## raminshahmoradi

> سلام
> تو سون اجرا نمیشه
> ارور میده:


سلام من حداقل تو صد تا ویندوز سون امتحان کردم . در ضمن ویندوز خود من هم سون هستش احتمال قوی ویندوز شما یه مشکلی داره

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

خيلي خوبه
ولي يك انتقاد ازت مي كنم

حجم برنامه ات خيلي خيلي زياده نسبت به كارايش

----------


## raminshahmoradi

دلیلش اینه که من تمام OCX  ها  و DLL  ها رو بصورت ریسورس داخل EXE  گذاشتم

که برنامه برای بار اول اونها رو داخل SYSTEM 32  کپی میکنه و بصورت خودکار ریجستر میکنه

 در غیر اینصورت باید 50 تا فایل ضمیمه کنار فایل اجرای برای دانلود می گذاشتم

مثلاً اگه دقت کنی بعد از اجرای برنامه برای بار اول ، نرم افزار یک فایل دیتابیس رو کنار EXE درست میکنه

که البته لازم به ذکر هستش که اطلاعات مهم داخل دیتابیس بصورت " کد شده " ذخیره شدن برای داشتن ضریب امنیت بالاتر .


اگه فایل های مورد نیاز برنامه رو داخل exe ذخیره نمیکردم ، حجم اصل برنامه حدود 2 مگ میشد . 

ولی با این روش نرم افزار کاملا  Portable  شده /.


فقط نزدیک 7 مگ از برنامه برای ذخیره فایل های   Codejock     پر شده  دیگه سایر ocx   ها رو خودت حدس بزن .

----------


## raminshahmoradi

Untitled-1.jpgدر شکل بالا قسمتی از ماژول برنامه برای کپی کردن فایل های مورد نیاز برنامه رو میبینید

----------


## ASASys

سلام
اولا خسته نباشی کمتر نرم افزار ایرانی یک دست دیده می شه حتی خیلی حرفه ای ها
اما بعد ..
کارهای غیر حرفه ای یه کم تو ذوق می زنه
1-  تغییر نام درایو
2- ریختن Ocx ها روی درایو C و فولدر ویندوز 
3- 2 تا  SysTray  اصلا مرسوم نیست
4- پیغام های Baloon اکثرا نیاز نیست
5- tool tip ها ناقص است
6- رنگهای بسیار تند
7- close غیر فعال در فرم اصلی
8-هنگام انتخاب مخاطب کاربر اصلا متوجه انتخاب خود نمی شود
9- اصطلاح  افزودن مخاطب در فرم اصلی احساس مخاطب جدید می دهد که این گونه نیست 
10-کند بودن خیلی زیاد
11-درهنگام برخی از عملیات ها مثل درج جدول با وجود انصراف در مرحله اول ولی باز هم ادامه می یابد
12-فعال بودن toolbar های غیر فعال مانند : درج ردیف به جدول بدون وجود جدول
13- دکمه های تکراری مانند خروج درج تاریخ و...
14- ناپدید شدن فرم مادر هنگام نمایش سایر فرمها 
15- ....
شرمنده باز هم ایراد داره ولی تا همینجا بسه
انشاء ا...  شاهد پیشرفت روز افزون صنعت نرم افزار به همراه شما باشیم

----------


## debugger

من احساس می کنم بجای اینکه به نکات فنی توجه بشه . فقط به ظاهر توجه شده . استفاده از کامپوننت برای زیبا سازی اصلا خوب نیست (لااقل در این مورد - کندی برنامه هم احتمالا بخاطر این قضیه هست). گذاشتن تبلیغات و اسم و شماره تلفن در جاهای تابلو و جلوی چشم اصلا و ابدا خوب نیست و باعث میشه کاربر از نرم افزار استفاده نکنه

لینک زیر را ببینید . بسیار ساده ولی کارا طراحی شده

http://denizsoft.com/%D9%86%D8%B1%D9...4-mailtomails/

----------


## mehran901

آقا بسیار تشکر میشه!...
گیر این regsvr32 /s برا رجیستر کامپوننت ها تو سون بودم...! آرگمان S رو نمی ذاشتم رجیستر نمی کرد... ممنون بابت اون تیکه سورس :p

آگه امکانش هست ی سری به سوال بنده در لینک زیر بزنید مطمئنا شما هم این طور مشکلی رو داشتید و اگه بهم کمک کنید که خیلی ممنون می شم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%D9%86-7%D8%9F

----------


## behi2222

آقا دستت درد نکنه ولی ایمیل ارسال نمی شه ارور میده

----------


## raminshahmoradi

سلام به همه دوستای عزیز

یه سری مشکلاتی که در نسخه های قبلی بود در این نسخه رفع کردم

در ضمن دفترچه تلفن هم اضافه کردم که توانایی شماره گیری مستقیم هم دارد

امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

1.jpg 

2.jpg 

3.jpg 

4.jpg 

aaa.jpg 

ادامه عکس هاو دانلود در تاپیک بعدی ...

----------


## raminshahmoradi

5.jpg 

6.jpg 
7.jpg 

8.jpg 

9.jpg

ادامه در تاپیک بعدی ...

----------


## raminshahmoradi

10.jpg 
برای دانلود آخرین نسخه روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید

http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...l%20Sender.rar


موفق باشید

----------


## lahijsabz

سلام
دوست نرم افزار خیلی خوبیه من استفاده کردم خیلی خوشم اومد فقط یه مشکلی که داره اینه که وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنی خودشو تو صفحه اصلی نگه میداره به اصلاح سنجاق میشه و نمیذاره بقیه چیزا دیده بشه که از نظر من زیاد خوشایند نیست ولی کارت خیلی خوبه دستت درد نکنه
منتظر نسخه های جدید تر هستم راستی تو نسخه بعدی یه جایی برای اینه کاربران متوجه بروزرسانی شما بشن رو اضافه کنین

----------


## lahijsabz

دوست عزیز به جای ایراد گرفتن و تبلیغ بیجا یه نظر مفید بده
در ضمن این دوستمون زحمت کشیدن و این برنامه رو به رایگان برای استفاده قرار دادن در حالی که لینک خروجی شما برای فروش گذاشته و این از نظر من یعنی تبلیغ
که از نظر انجمن ایراد داره



> من احساس می کنم بجای اینکه به نکات فنی توجه بشه . فقط به ظاهر توجه شده . استفاده از کامپوننت برای زیبا سازی اصلا خوب نیست (لااقل در این مورد - کندی برنامه هم احتمالا بخاطر این قضیه هست). گذاشتن تبلیغات و اسم و شماره تلفن در جاهای تابلو و جلوی چشم اصلا و ابدا خوب نیست و باعث میشه کاربر از نرم افزار استفاده نکنه
> 
> لینک زیر را ببینید . بسیار ساده ولی کارا طراحی شده
> 
> http://denizsoft.com/%D9%86%D8%B1%D9...4-mailtomails/

----------


## debugger

> دوست عزیز به جای ایراد گرفتن و تبلیغ بیجا یه نظر مفید بده
> در ضمن این دوستمون زحمت کشیدن و این برنامه رو به رایگان برای استفاده قرار دادن در حالی که لینک خروجی شما برای فروش گذاشته و این از نظر من یعنی تبلیغ
> که از نظر انجمن ایراد داره


هیچ کسی به صورت پیش فرض دوس نداره بابت چیزی پول بده !!! این مساله به طور غریزی در شما هم وجود داره . شما می توانید بین رایگان و تجاری ، خوب و بد ، خوشگل و زشت ، و ... یکی را انتخاب کنید . هیچ اجباری نیست . 
اینجا فروم برنامه نویسی هست . و اکثرا همه اینجا از دید یک برنامه نویس نظر میدهند . کسی اینجا دنبال نرم افزار یا خرید و فروش نیست ...
پس لطفا از این به بعد موقع پست دادن محتاط باشید و عاقلانه عمل کنید

----------


## raminshahmoradi

> سلام
> دوست نرم افزار خیلی خوبیه من استفاده کردم خیلی خوشم اومد فقط یه مشکلی که داره اینه که وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنی خودشو تو صفحه اصلی نگه میداره به اصلاح سنجاق میشه و نمیذاره بقیه چیزا دیده بشه که از نظر من زیاد خوشایند نیست ولی کارت خیلی خوبه دستت درد نکنه
> منتظر نسخه های جدید تر هستم راستی تو نسخه بعدی یه جایی برای اینه کاربران متوجه بروزرسانی شما بشن رو اضافه کنین


 
سلام دوست عزیز
از حسن توجه شما ممنون
درسته برنامه On Top هستش ولی دکمه Minimize فعال هستش و میتونی برنامه رو پایین بفرستی

موفق باشی

----------


## mra7573

سلام
برنامه جالبی است
ولس متاسفانه اجرا که میکنم
این خطلا را می دهد
http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/sy85td3p5ig9249zobw.jpg

----------


## raminshahmoradi

سلام دوست عزیز

این برنامه رو خیلی از ویندوز ها تست کردم از xp گرفته  تا ویندوز 8  البته هم 32 بیتی و هم 64 بیتی

شاید ویندوزت یه گیری داشته باشه

اگه به نتیجه نرسیدی تماس بگیر تا مشکلت رو حل کنم


موفق باشی

09183575177

----------

